# Your Favorite Books



## IcySapphire (Feb 5, 2011)

What book (or books) has touched you so much, you find yourself reading it again and again? Do you have a memory associated with the book? Is the plot action packed, or feature something you love? Or is the story just that good?

For me, my current favorite book is this. While you don't have to have read the other books in this series to understand it, it is a relatively well paced romp of a quest. There's action, adventure, some romance and a main character I love. (and not just because she is a minstrel)


----------



## Aisling (Feb 5, 2011)

IcySapphire said:


> this


lolololo songsmith


Anyway, I love Howl's Moving Castle. Better than the movie. Hell, book!Sophie is more like a Miyazaki heroine than the Sophie he actually came up with.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 5, 2011)

The Hunger Games Trilogy is my favourite <: I haven't enjoyed a book series as much as this one since Harry Potter first came out.  I love the characters (Peeta especially), and actually find myself participating in the fandom.

I seem to be one of the few fans who actually liked the ending though :/


----------



## Lili (Feb 6, 2011)

Warriors series is amazing.  It was what made me buy my first two cats and I still follow it.  I started it in the fourth grade.

Guardians of Ga'Hoole series, which made my favorite animal a Great Horned Owl.

Interview With The Vampire.  It's so depressing at the end, but it was still a pretty freaking awesome book.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 6, 2011)

The Edge Chronicles, The Warriors series, Lessons from a Dead Girl (I _think_ that's what it was called, I'll check), Percy Jackson and the Olympians (so shoot me), and others.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 6, 2011)

Anything Ursula Le Guin has written. I've only read The Farthest Shore once, quite a long time ago, but it has been my favourite book since and I doubt it will be replaced soon.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2011)

The Young Wizardry Series by Diane Duane. I've been a fan for so long and a member of her discussion forums. (If anyone know's me my name is Not So Silent one, more commonly known as nasa... don't ask)

The Heir Chronicles (The Warrior Heir, Wizard Heir, and The Dragon Heir) By Cinda Williams Chima


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 6, 2011)

My absoloute favourite books are for kids; Enid Blyton, AA Milne, Roald Dahl, Colin Thompson, Beatrix Potter, Paul Jennings, Michael Morpurgo, Jill Murphy, Dick King-Smith and more. It's escapsim of the highest order and I _love_ it <3

I've also read all of Bill Bryson's books to death. Notes From a Big Country (called 'I'm a Stranger Here Myself' in the US) never, ever fails to brighten my day.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 7, 2011)

Top 5 stand-alones; 1. _Anathem_, 2. _American Gods_, 3. _The Book Thief_, 4. _The Book of Lost Things_, 5. _The Redemption of Althalus_.

Top 5 series; 1. _ The Edge Chronicles_, 2. _The Keys to the Kingdom_, 3. _Discworld_, 4. _Artemis Fowl_, 5. _Noughts & Crosses_.

Honourable mentions; _The Belgariad, The Wardstone Chronicles, The Old Kingdom Trilogy, Harry Potter, A Series of Unfortunate Events, Nocturnes, The Johnny Maxwell Trilogy, The Saga of Darren Shan, The Demonata, Septimus Heap, Scar Tissue, His Dark Materials, Time Stops For No Mouse, Good Omens, World War Z, Dragon Rider_.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, _Anathem_, certainly. Also _Dance Dance Dance_ by Murakami, now that I think about it.


----------



## Lili (Feb 9, 2011)

How did I forget Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck?


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know but Hitchhiker's Guide is so wicked for its zaniness.


----------



## Lili (Feb 14, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> I don't know but Hitchhiker's Guide is so wicked for its zaniness.


Seconded.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 15, 2011)

_The Hunger Games _and associated sequels
_Harry Potter_ (of course)
_Hitchhiker's _(although I still need to read that new one)
_Odd Thomas _(see Hunger Games)_
Johnathan Livingston Seagull_

...although I really do like most books that I read anyway.


----------

